# How should i finish a “raw aluminum” frame?



## rc51kid (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a old Supergo hardtail frame that I building into a budget trail bike. II got the frame used and it was really scratched up and ugly. So I striped it down to the bare aluminum as a finish. But can’t decide if I should leave it unfinished and let it turn its natural dull finish or if I should scrub it down and clear coat it. I am tempted to just leave it raw and never have to worry about even scratching the clear. I am kind of going for a utilitarian function over style type of bike. What do you guys think?
does anyone have any pictures of how Al looks after a year or so unfinished?


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are two frame I've completely stripped, and when finally stripped I took a S/S wire wheel to them (mounted on a drill) and went over every inch of the frame to obtain a somewhat uniform "swirly" finish on them.


















The first one is about 2 years now, and the second one is about a year of being "raw".

If you do the process I mentioned, I can vouch for it's awesome ability to maintain a consistent finish for years. It doesn't "stain" (I've ridden in some pretty ugly muddy races, it defiantly doesn't hold the mud) and I would definitely recommend against clear coating it to "preserve" the finish, because the best thing about the wire wheel finish is the fact that if you get a scratch,nick,ding,mark on it you can simply go over it again with the wire wheel to get it back to the same finish as the rest of the frame... how easy is that lol.

Also the aluminum forms an oxide coating within the first month, and the "dulling" is hardly noticeable compared to when freshly stripped and brushed up. I think that perhaps if you went the huffy method and polished it then you would notice a greater deviation in the surface's sheen, but who want's a shiny walmart/airstream looking bike anyways? lol. Wire wheel all the way for a semi shiny yet consistent and easy to maintain finish.

Definitely recommended


----------



## ragnorrox (Sep 24, 2009)

*Ball Burnishing*

I also have a aluminum frame I want to get finished but I specifically want it ball burnished. I had the original GT Zaskar back in the day and loved the way the ball burnished aluminum looked. Problem is all the metal finishers in California seem to have gone out of business. Anyone with any idea who can do this (not spectrum in Colorado or Maas Brothers in California I checked already)

Any help would be great!


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

I have an Intense M6 DH bike that is the 'Works' (raw) finish. I've been on it for almost 2 seasons now and it's starting to show its age. I'm thinking of having it powdercoated next spring so I can feel like it's brand new again. A nice non-stock color so that it stands out.


----------



## frascati (Sep 23, 2009)

Love to see how it comes out.


----------



## rc51kid (Jul 24, 2008)

this is how it turned out. I stripped it then rubbed it down with steel wool. nothing special but i actually like the simplicity of it.


----------



## rc51kid (Jul 24, 2008)

this is how it turned out. I stripped it then rubbed it down with steel wool. nothing special but i actually like the simplicity of it.


----------



## gbowers (Nov 21, 2009)

*Finishing aluminum bike frame*



rc51kid said:


> this is how it turned out. I stripped it then rubbed it down with steel wool. nothing special but i actually like the simplicity of it.


Please indicate if you ever ball burnished or polished your stripped aluminum frame.


----------



## rc51kid (Jul 24, 2008)

gbowers said:


> Please indicate if you ever ball burnished or polished your stripped aluminum frame.


I never did anything special to it. I used a heat gun and a scraper. Then a little chemical stripper to get a few spots. Then I rubbed it down with steel wool, that's it. I do think it has gotten a little darker and a little bit more of a silver gray tone to it. But this is very minor. Just don't expect it to stay super bright "bling" silver. But I wanted simple and understated so it is perfect for what I wanted.

This is the finished build after a few months and a few rides. This is also crappy indoor lighting. It looks a lot better in the sun light.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

Wouldn't bare aluminum that has oxidized rub off on your clothes and skin a bit?


----------



## jayfromqns (Jul 20, 2007)

Rckid15, I like the way your frame came out. I just stripped down an '09 cannondale BBU frame and fork. I've had the problem of the oxidation rubbing off on my hands as you've mentiond rockhound. I think I'm gonna go with a clear powdercoat. When I got all the paint off the frame, I used steel wool (0000 grade) a steel brush and a fine scotchbrite pad. It took lots of time and lots of elbow grease, I didn't want any swirl marks, so I polished it with a rubbing compound. I contacted a local shop that will powdercoat the frame for me. It will be a matte powdercoat (Bay Powdercoating in the Bronx, NYC ) I'm picking up the frame and fork next weekend. My plan is to make this an IGH winter bike, so I'll post more pics as the build comes along.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

My thoughts on all this are in this thread.


----------



## jayfromqns (Jul 20, 2007)

Note taken, thanks Roadsters.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Use a Scotch-Brite pad or some steel wool, rub it down, wipe it clean, and leave it raw. My previous frame--totally bare--lasted 9 years of dirty singletrack riding w/o an issue.


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

Bump on this thread.

Trying to figure out what to do. I just received a warranty replacement frame and it is 100% raw. Not even a logo on it. Not sure if I need to do something to protect it? Clear coat? Ultimately, I'm thinking of selling it.

Thanks


----------



## charlichin (Dec 3, 2010)

Roadsters said:


> My thoughts on all this are in this thread.


All mines are in this one:

Raw aluminium


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

f3rg said:


> Use a Scotch-Brite pad or some steel wool, rub it down, wipe it clean, and leave it raw. My previous frame--totally bare--lasted 9 years of dirty singletrack riding w/o an issue.


Wow. That is odd. I thought that unpainted aluminum always oxidizes. Unreal that you got 9 yrs out of that without any oxidation.


----------



## CBookman (Sep 9, 2008)

bee said:


> Wow. That is odd. I thought that unpainted aluminum always oxidizes. Unreal that you got 9 yrs out of that without any oxidation.


It does. But the oxidized layer is microscopic and doesn't always affect the appearance/luster. The oxidizing layer is what makes aluminum preparation for welding or painting difficult, but it isn't necessarily visible. A polished bike left to the elements would begin turning dull in a season or so.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

jayfromqns said:


> Rckid15, I like the way your frame came out. I just stripped down an '09 cannondale BBU frame and fork. I've had the problem of the oxidation rubbing off on my hands as you've mentiond rockhound. I think I'm gonna go with a clear powdercoat. When I got all the paint off the frame, I used steel wool (0000 grade) a steel brush and a fine scotchbrite pad. It took lots of time and lots of elbow grease, I didn't want any swirl marks, so I polished it with a rubbing compound. I contacted a local shop that will powdercoat the frame for me. It will be a matte powdercoat (Bay Powdercoating in the Bronx, NYC ) I'm picking up the frame and fork next weekend. My plan is to make this an IGH winter bike, so I'll post more pics as the build comes along.


Those pics make me wish I hadkept my aluminum bike.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

bee said:


> Wow. That is odd. I thought that unpainted aluminum always oxidizes. Unreal that you got 9 yrs out of that without any oxidation.


I still hear people talk about how raw aluminum oxidizes. Odd thing is, those same people ride on painted frames. I also went raw aluminum (polished with mother's) and couldn't be happier. It's extremely low maintenance and I don't have to worry about "scratching the paint".


----------



## Pithecoid (Aug 8, 2006)

*oxidation vs corrosion*

Two of my bikes I have stripped down to bare aluminum. My impression is that people use their intuitions about steel when they consider raw aluminum, and assume that oxidation equals corrosion. My understanding is that the oxidized layer that readily forms on the surface of raw aluminum can actually have a protective, anti-corrosion effect, depending on environmental conditions (though I'm no materials engineer, so don't quote me -- maybe somebody else here knows this better). It seems to me that clear coating raw aluminum could be used to protect a polished frame from oxidation, but isn't necessary to protect from corrosion.

In any case, no probs with my raw frames after several years.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Pithecoid said:


> In any case, no probs with my raw frames after several years.


Exactly... I'd like someone to post up a few photos of an oxidzed aluminum frame. I've not seen one, yet.


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

marpilli said:


> Exactly... I'd like someone to post up a few photos of an oxidzed aluminum frame. I've not seen one, yet.


ALL photos of raw aluminum frames are oxidized aluminum.


----------



## Pithecoid (Aug 8, 2006)

jay_ntwr said:


> ALL photos of raw aluminum frames are oxidized aluminum.


Yup -- this is what I was trying to get at as well. Oxidized aluminum is not the same as corroded aluminum. Raw frames will oxidize, but won't necessarily corrode. Unlike bare steel, the oxide layer can protect from corrosion.

I have to explain to people sometimes that my raw aluminum frame won't rust, even when they understand that it's aluminum.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

jay_ntwr said:


> ALL photos of raw aluminum frames are oxidized aluminum.


Well, if that's the case, I love the way oxidized aluminum looks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ragnorrox said:


> I also have a aluminum frame I want to get finished but I specifically want it ball burnished. I had the original GT Zaskar back in the day and loved the way the ball burnished aluminum looked. Problem is all the metal finishers in California seem to have gone out of business. Anyone with any idea who can do this (not spectrum in Colorado or Maas Brothers in California I checked already)
> 
> Any help would be great!


Ball burnishing can give you anything from a mirror polished finish, down to, I don't even know how corse they can go. It all depends on what grad of medium is used.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Polished raw aluminum helps protect against frame cracks. And, raw Al is very easy to take care of, polished or not. I would never clear coat it, it can cause way more problems then it fixes.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Polished raw aluminum helps protect against frame cracks.


How does polished aluminum protect against frame cracks?

Don't get me wrong, I'm not doubting/contradicting you; I earnestly want to know the science behind this...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Jonesy33 said:


> How does polished aluminum protect against frame cracks?


Good question. I didn't notice that in his post. I can see how it would help identify cracks. No paint = better view of the aluminum surface and joints.


----------



## yspelipe (Nov 3, 2010)

I would be cool to anodize a frame.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Jonesy33 said:


> How does polished aluminum protect against frame cracks?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not doubting/contradicting you; I earnestly want to know the science behind this...


The smoother the Al is the harder it is for a crack to form on the outside. By polishing, you are taking away the micro valleys where a crack can start.


----------



## Dichotomous (Jul 5, 2011)

anodize it. polish and ano and it will be like candy coated color. leave it rough and ano it and you have the finish I often see on santa cruz and ellesworth frames. very nice


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Dichotomous said:


> anodize it. polish and ano and it will be like candy coated color. leave it rough and ano it and you have the finish I often see on santa cruz and ellesworth frames. very nice


I looked into anodizing once and found two problems I couldn't get around. First was all of the ano shops I located didn't have a vat large enough to handle a bike frame. Second was the fact that the water bottle bosses were steel (even on my aluminum frame). If the frame were dipped, it would have played havoc with the bosses (as I understand it).

Have you had a frame anodized? If so, I guess these were non-issues?


----------



## Dichotomous (Jul 5, 2011)

no never done it myself, though I am planning on it for the winter. mine is suspension though, so half a frame really. I would use a few 30-50gal rubbermain containers, or build up something basic, at most it needs to survive 1hr boiling water. a 55gallon drum, semi collapsed for most of it, over a propane burner, would do a lot for the sealing process. the ano process you can use plastic, easy enough. you need a truck battery charger, or more for a good charge. so it would cost more than most, but it would be pretty cool. for me, the tools will mostly be fine since I can use them for other things. worse part would be the finishing tank,


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

^^^ When you do this, please post up some photos of the process and the result. I'd be very interested in how well it works on a large scale. I might try my hand at anodizing some small parts this winter (when I'm not riding) and will do the same.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

> Second was the fact that the water bottle bosses were steel


Now that could be a problem....two dissimilar metals=galvanic corosion


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Yogii said:


> Now that could be a problem....two dissimilar metals=galvanic corosion


I remember reading that steel bosses can cause a real problem with the anodization process so I quit pursuing it. Not sure if all aluminum frames have steel bosses, but mine does. Nonetheless, I'm still planning to try my hand with anodizing some small bits (aluminum bolts, etc.) this winter.


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

I would go with scotchbrite. 3M brand grey ultra fine will be a nice uniform finish, red will be slightly more noticable grain. you could do it with an angle grinder, orbital sander or buffing wheel for a swirl effect but use a light touch. very very easy to touch up or redo.
sandblasted will leave a nice super uniform look as well but it will cost a couple bucks unless you have the equipment or know somebody. its prone to staining with mud spatters and greasy fingers though.
I really want to see a frame blasted with walnut shell.


----------



## Roaweetty (Jul 28, 2011)

*katowice noclegi apartamenty*

Znajdziesz w tej ksiazce takze przyklady i wzorce, dzieki którym bedziesz w stanie tak pisac kod, aby przeniesienie go na inna platforme odbywalo sie szybko i bez klopotów Dlatego tez takie firmy, jak chociazby catering przezywaja rozwój Jesli wypatrujesz rewelacyjnej miesciny speakerrate com/renatavirraa2476]uniescie noclegi
wypoczynkowej nad Baltykiem, to juz trafiles w dziesiatke Wszystkie te elementy zlozone przez twórczego fotografa gwarantuja, iz zdjecia slubne beda po prostu ogromnie sicsemper com/user/35881]noclegi mielno
odjazdowe Pazdziernika poswiecono plac pod budowe kaplicy publicznej, a grudnia poswiecono oddana do uzytku kaplice Hotel posiada miejsc noclegowych w fandy com/users/izabelaalatrisa4375]mielno noclegi u jacka
osobowych, komfortowo wyposazonych pokojach i apartamentach Zagospodarowanie turystyczne i wypoczynek koncentruja sie zwlaszcza w trzech regionach Pobrzeza Wiele w ma na celu przyspieszenie guidespot com/authors/danielawastiraa1293]mielno noclegi u jacka
przemiany i oraz spalania tluszczu Specjalizuje sie w przyjeciach weselnych na terenie Wroclawia i calego Dolnego laska Pod rzadami miasto wzbogacilo sie znaczna liczbe wielkich community essence com/profile/FranciszkaBauchelain]mielno noclegi
dziel sztuki oraz liczne budowle Decyzji urzedników z ratusza, ale równiez najwazniejszych androidforums com/members/sylwiagaltora2 html]uniescie noclegi tanio
instytucji i spólek Organizujemy tez wyprawy calodniowe, a oprócz tego prócz tego wielodniowe z noclegami Na zakazenie tym wirusem narazona jest kazda kobieta, niezaleznie od wieku i liczby partnerów seksualnych By nic nas nie ominelo warto na ten czas wynajac nocleg Powszechne ubezpieczenie zdrowotne jest aktualnie podstawowa forma zdrowia oraz finansowania ze srodków publicznych swiadczen opieki zdrowotnej To pierwsze spotkanie w obecnym sezonie, na które kibicom pozwolono wniesc legijne flagi Tomekkruger mam wrazenie ten forums comingsoon net/member php?u=85780&vmid=47495]noclegi mielno kosciuszki
wokal to juz akurat kamera przesterowala Dzwirzyno Cieplo zapraszamy na strone bigoven com/User/genowefakulpa3862]uniescie noclegi swierczewskiego
poswiecona turystyce nadmorskiej Jednoczesnie zadbalismy kwestie bezpieczenstwa organiczajac sile wystrzalu markerów oraz zapewniajac dodatkowe elementy ochronne rekawiczki, opaski na szyje itp

Dlatego przedsiebiorstwa na calym swiecie inwestuja w ten srodek komunikacji marketingowej, zlecajac projektowanie stron internetowych firmom takim jak nasza Oprócz uroczego polozenia miedzy morzem a jeziorem ebsko, kurort jest przyrodniczym rajem, dzieki oryginalnym pobliskim lasom Serdecznie zapraszamy na przecudowne wakacje nad polskim morzem Kanal sklada sie sluz, upustów oraz prawie km sztucznych przekopów getjealous com/agroturystyka/journal/1944345/noclegowego-wschodnia-miejscowoci html]noclegi darlowko
Wspanialy krajobraz dodatkowo wzbogaca lodowiec Kitzsteinhorn noclegihotele bblog pl/wpis,wyposazony;ceniacych;nowoczesny;przewleklych;przepyszne;nowo,55353 html]ciechocinek noclegi z basenem
oraz Zell am See Rejsy zeglarskie Dbamy samo, izby dzieciom nie przechodzily samych w spóznionych godzinach wieczornych po godzinie moga wyraziscie wspierac spaniepl blog com/2011/07/28/rozpoczela-odwiedzenia-inwestycyjnych-poszukujesz-swiadomie-obserwacje-pomyslami-najdluzszym/]jaroslawiec noclegi forum
w zakladanych poprzez nas grach Bedzie to najwiekszy zespól handlowy na Opolszczyznie domkiletniskowe blox pl/2011/07/Plaskowyzu-wydarzen-malowniczym-usytuowana html]noclegi darlowko zachodnie
ponad sklepów i punktów uslugowych lacznej powierzchni W roku zostal powaznie uszkodzony przez prace saperskie na Parsecie Powstal z mysla noclegimorze i ph/blogs/noclegimorze/2011/07/28/biologiczna-atrakcjach-tematycenasz-darlowko-skierowan/]darlowko noclegi tanie
promowaniu tej uroczej miejscowosci znajdujacej sie nad polskim wybrzezem I choc nie nalezy popadac w hurra optymizm, a starac sie jedynie utrzymac obecne tendencje wzrostowe, które ksztaltuja nasza pozycje w kraju Nasz portal pomoze Ci wybrac idealny i wspanialy hotel na wakacje w Karwi Warto skorzystac z pomocy takich firm, gdyz oni zajma sie zaprojektowaniem Twojego ogrodu profesjonalnie W tym celu przygotowalismy dla Panstwa miejsca noclegowe Raport oddzialywania na srodowisko projektowanej przebudowy drogi powiatowej numer 49 opracowanie firma Wskazane jest jednak dodac, iz wykonuje sie to w kilku latwych noclegi podbean com/2011/07/28/organizowac-sformowal-turystycznym-bezzwlocznie-osiedlania-dekoracyjny/]noclegi jaroslawiec nadmorska
i dogodnych krokach Podczas finalowego wystepu w Katowicach zespolowi Arena towarzyszyc beda superpokoje blognetic com/2011/07/28/dostosujemy-glownych-turystycznie-wypoczynkowy/]darlowko noclegi opinie
goscie specjalni Numer licencji osoby odpowiedzialnej zawodowo za czynnosci posrednictwa Naprzeciw aktualnym postulowaniom rynku pracy aspirujemy zaoferowac Panstwu Nowych mieszkan z drugiej reki mozna tez szukac w wczasy inube com/blog/428538/po/]noclegi darlowko bosmanska
winoujsciu

kenai com/people/78646-pdziuban
community docusign com/t5/user/viewprofilepage/user-id/6625
connected waldenu edu/persona


----------

